# CADILLAC FEST 4 SATURDAY MAY 10TH



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...it's going down again...:yes:


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT .... homie. ... great event!


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Road trip


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm definitely making it this year!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT, for the Cadi fest!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!!


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:TTT!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

LATINS FINEST c.c. caddys will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ (Jun 15, 2012)

BIG TYMERZ C.C SGV WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: WILL BE THUR!! :wave:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

It's on Saturday....I'm still gonna try to make it


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT SEE U ALL THERE :thumbsup:*


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT for a great show!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

Just got done cleaning up the big body from the trip to l.a majestics picnic and came across the flyer in my passenger seat.... Thanks for the invite


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

MR.GM84 said:


>


wadup mike we missed the last one but we will be there this year TTT


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

lowdude13 said:


> wadup mike we missed the last one but we will be there this year TTT


Hope to see you guys there TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

MR.GM84 said:


> Hope to see you guys there TTT


hit me up on the japan mag do u still get them?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

WESTBOUND93 said:


> I'm definitely making it this year!


 X2 :run::thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Great show!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

You gonna have a Dj this time or you gonna use the music from the Jarritos truck again...:bowrofl::bowrofl::dunno:


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump. For a bad as show!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......TE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:~~~~~~CADILLAC FEST~~~~~~


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

Back to the top


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:~~~~~~CADILLAC FEST~~~~~~


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

TTT


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

MR.GM84 said:


> this pic is not related to Cadillac fest please remove this


Fixed Holmes. Photo bucket be tripping.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:run:WILL B THERE...


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. RG photography will be there......tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 




We will meet at corona park at 1 and take off at 2 and cruise to fairmont park in riverside. We should be at faimont park around 330 or so. Depends on how many cars there is. TTT let's go for a cruise.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*LATINS FINEST CRUISING BY!!!! TTT*


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump. For a great show.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

how far id Downey from LA?


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

lowridersfinest said:


> how far id Downey from LA?


15 minutes


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowridersfinest said:


> how far id Downey from LA?


30 min


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Wanted to invite everyone to our cruise 2 weekends from now. Come out and chill. Meeting at corona park at 1. Rolling to faimont park in riverside any questions call or text Jose 562-879-4376


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ROYAL IMAGE IS COMMING :rimshot:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

2014 even bigger.....


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

hno::wow::sprint:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT BRING OUT THOSE LOWRIDER BIKES


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: the big bad cadillacs....will b there....


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## cadillac tone (Feb 3, 2007)

BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUB WILL C THERE


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE
TOP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

KRAZY KUTTING will be there please stop by our booth.


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ROYAL IMAGE IS COMMING :rimshot:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

to the top


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Any pics yet :dunno:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Made myself present


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> Any pics yet :dunno:


X2


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

no pics :tears: :dunno:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> no pics :tears: :dunno:


You live 10 minutes away fool! Should've just gone an checked it out!


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's a few pics my wife and I took...


































Check out my FB page for more pics

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.742497752438683.1073741851.113681758653622&type=1


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Latins finest bike club had a good time


----------



## 90lowrider (Jul 27, 2012)

Cadillac fest


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

TTT


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

how many cars attended this year 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

it was a sold out event there's pictures on instagram #cadillacfest #cadillacfest4 thanks to everyone that showed up


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

LA COUNTY said:


> View attachment 1230530


Thanks for the picture homie!


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

*ANDREWS CADDY FROM TOGETHER C.C.







*


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

No problem homie :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------

